# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تصميم مطابخ حديثه

## ashrafwater



----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سلاااااااااااااااام على المطابخ ...

مشكور يا شروّفتنا ...

----------


## coconut

مطابخ مشاالله
و مين ست الحسن و الجمال اللي راح تدخل و تحضر لنا لقمة 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
وينو مطبخك منهم 
لأنو ولا واحد فيهم يشبه مطبخي  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ashrafwater

> مطابخ مشاالله
> و مين ست الحسن و الجمال اللي راح تدخل و تحضر لنا لقمة 
> 
> وينو مطبخك منهم 
> لأنو ولا واحد فيهم يشبه مطبخي


هاي المطابخ للعرسان .  حتي يختاروا المطبخ المناسب لسعيدة الحظ. 

والتصميم علينا. نقوط

----------

